# Buying a motorcycle



## crayon143 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey guys I was wondering as a US citizen how do I get a new motorbike registered under my name and get the plates for it in Cairo. In addition is insurance offered here and is it required? Im considering buying one for grocerry trips


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

crayon143 said:


> Hey guys I was wondering as a US citizen how do I get a new motorbike registered under my name and get the plates for it in Cairo. In addition is insurance offered here and is it required? Im considering buying one for grocerry trips



Can't answer your questions but what i can tell you is you will be taking your life in your hands riding a motor bike in Egypt and even more so in Cairo.....grocery trips,most places deliver so either pick up the phone and order in or go to one of the big supermarkets choose what you want and ask them to deliver...easy peasy


----------



## crayon143 (Jun 5, 2015)

Lol thanks for the advice , i was already talked out of it once before by friends a year or so ago, with this traffic I can never drive a car either. However it wouldn't be bad to know the registration procedure if anyone knows just in case I do goahead. Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

crayon143 said:


> Lol thanks for the advice , i was already talked out of it once before by friends a year or so ago, with this traffic I can never drive a car either. However it wouldn't be bad to know the registration procedure if anyone knows just in case I do goahead. Thanks


There is sticky at the top of the page about living in Egypt have a read , btw I do not know what sort of licence you need so maybe have a look at that first.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

crayon143 said:


> Hey guys I was wondering as a US citizen how do I get a new motorbike registered under my name and get the plates for it in Cairo. In addition is insurance offered here and is it required? Im considering buying one for grocerry trips


Grocery trips? Every shop has free delivery here.


----------



## crayon143 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks maidenscotland couldn't find it there, I think I'll ask around in person I've seen quite a bit of asian students riding around


----------

